# Magnets for depotting UK?



## joey_zane (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of an online retailer that stock magnets that fit into pallets?  I've stuck most of my depotted e/s down with a sticky pad (think they're Scotch), but would ideally like to find magnets??

TIA


----------



## Luceuk (May 26, 2008)

I couldn't find any so bought sheets of magnets from Staples, quite expensive for just magnets they cost £12 something for four A4 sheets. I can just cut them out to the shape I want and they're really thin.


----------



## melliquor (May 26, 2008)

I bought 5 sheets from ebay for about £5.  You should look on there.


----------



## amber_j (May 26, 2008)

I've also struggled to find suitable magnets in the UK. I don't have an online recommendation, but John Lewis sells Magnet Tape (by an American brand called Xyron) that I've found works well. You can find it in the haberdashery and crafts section and it costs something like £4.85. You get loads!


----------



## user68 (May 27, 2008)

I got mine from eBay for really cheap (something like £1 including delivery)


----------



## toparistonight (May 27, 2008)

Try HobbyCraft, the big arts and crafts store? I know theres a big one in Reading, and I'm sure I've been to one up in Nottingham. 
You can buy one inch circular magnets there (and in various other sizes), which I find fit perfectly on the back of the pans. You can also buy the strips of magnetic tape, which you can cut into squares that fit.
Failing that, a lot of other craft stores sell similar things. 
Hope this helps, a little.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

I also buy mine from Hobbycraft, they do the small circular magnets which are perfect for the eyeshadow pans and also larger ones which as good for blush pans.


----------



## ratmist (May 27, 2008)

The cheapest option I've found is to go to my local petrol garage and pick up a GB or Learner Drivers' magnetic plate.  They're big, cheap (something like £.99 or £1.99 depending on where I go) and can be easily cut.  I put the sticker on the GB/L side and use the bare magnet underneath.   HTH!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 28, 2008)

I brought some off of ebay but they were quite thick which I didnt like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want them to be the same width as the magnetic eyeshadow pans from mac.


----------



## Luceuk (May 30, 2008)

I went to Hobbycraft yesterday to have a look at their magnets, they are good but 99p for 4??! 

While I was there I saw a a whole row of those puncher things that makes different shapes. I found an inch circle one on sale for £1.50 so I bought it and it is perfect for the sheets of magnets I got from Staples. It's alot easier than trying to cut a perfect cirlce out with a pair or scissors.


----------



## Tjej (May 31, 2008)

I bought so much bloody magnet tape for £4 from John Lewis. Does the job a treat.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 9, 2008)

I just use blu-tac


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

i couldnt find any magnets in london. went to all the art shops and hobbycraft. shouldve checked john lewis duhh lol

now i just use the leftover glue from depotting. i realised that the pans doesnt actually move without the magnet so u dont really need magnets.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey girls I know this is not in England but I hope it helps some of you!! 
You can purchase internationally from this website. I have ordered from them before and was very pleased!

Makeup Accessories - Pans - Magnets - Lipgloss Pens Etc


----------



## ratmist (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I just use blu-tac_

 
Can't believe I didn't think of that.  That's useful for using empty palettes for non-MAC stuff.


----------

